# Steering thumping?



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Went on a ride yesterday. The trail was really rough with rocks and tree roots. Well after riding for 30 min or so on that trail I started noticing a thumping in the handle bars when i would drive over some of the roots and rocks. I wasnt goin fast as you couldnt. I have finally hit the 10 hour mark. Maybe just me but I have not seemed to notice it before. I can lift the front of the wheeler off the ground with my hands and came hear it. It sounds like its in the steering. Any ideas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably loose tie-rod ends


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

awww I wanted to say that. 
I finally felt confident enough in a techy question and you beat me to it.


----------

